# Ankle Pain



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ugh, it seems as though everytime I ride a new pain occurs. This time it's my ankle. It hurt last week too but I figured I twisted it at some point. But tonight, it was hurting again whenever it was in the stirrup. 
Its a muscle or tendon of some sort behind and above my ankle. It hurts when I rotate my foot to point in and up a bit.

Anyhow, is this a normal thing? Like I have to get use to the stretching and it will be okay? Or should I go get it looked at just in case?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

When you ride, do you ride with your toes forward or are your toes turning in? That will hyper extend the muscles around the ankle. I hate stirrups and it happens every time I ride in them for some reason. I just relax my lower leg and my toes turn in toward the horse then my ankle and calf muscles start hurting.

What kind of shoes/boots are you riding in? That might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

My toes do turn in, but it hurts even if I try to keep them not so far in. 
I'm wearing.....boots. Just plain boots with a heel, nothing special. But theyre what I've always rode in. Same saddle/stirrups/horse too. And this just started last week. The 3 times before I was fine.

I tried without stirrups, but nobody ever told me how hard it is. I had to stop after once around the ring.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Did your stirrup length change? Did you twist your ankle recently?

I know riding with it hurting isn't any fun at all. When I'm in the saddle I kick my feet out of the stirrups. Drives my trainer insane I think!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I have it the same length, I check everytime before I get on. I did try it longer and it just made it feel weird. 
As far as I know I did not. I could have, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Whipple said:


> My toes do turn in, but it hurts even if I try to keep them not so far in.
> I'm wearing.....boots. Just plain boots with a heel, nothing special. But theyre what I've always rode in. Same saddle/stirrups/horse too. And this just started last week. The 3 times before I was fine.
> 
> I tried without stirrups, but nobody ever told me how hard it is. I had to stop after once around the ring.


I get pain along the outside of my ankel once in a blue moon. However, I have extremely weak ankels and have sprained them about 38 times combined. I am meant to wear ankle brances 24/7 (yeah. Like I am going to do that) and once in a while at shows it will hurt while I am trotting but not walk or canter and always in my EQ class where it hurts so badly I almost can't push my heels down. I assume mine it from my ankle weakness and sorry if this didn't help but just know you are not alone. If it's in your shins I've been told they will hurt until your muscles become acustom to being strechted.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, I figure it might have something to do with having to get used to stretching. If in a few weeks it doesn't go away (I'm going to ask on Thursday when I have a private) then I'm going to get ankle supports of some sort. I have been known to have weak joints, just never experienced it in my ankles before.


----------



## gabrielstriumph (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG! I have the _exact_ same thing as you! Wow. And I thought it was a weird stretching thing to. And my pain is in the exact same spot too. I'm eager to hear what else people say on this. Is yours only on one foot?

My was only on one side and every week when I rode it would hurt so bad. After about 3 months it just went away, I never found out what it was.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Huh, mine is only in my right ankle. The other one seems to be fine.
Next time I'm going to stretch my ankle beforehand, and everytime I get the chance take my foot out and stretch. I did that the last time, strecthing in class when I could, and it seemed to help.
I'll let you know. But it seems hopeful if your pain went away. Maybe it was just a stretching thing, that you had to get used to.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

are you doing something wierd with your foot? Possibly tensing your ankle and rolling your foot in so you're riding with more weight in the pinky toe side? Make sure your stirrup is across the ball of your foot, with the outside branch more forward. There should be more weight in the big toe side of your foot so your pinky toe will be up a little higher. Make sure you aren't shoving your heel down, just keep your ankle relaxed with your weight in them. Also make sure your stirrups are the correct length.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 7, 2009)

There is usually a few reasons for pain in the ankle when riding. Some of them are bracing the ankle meaning putting too much weight into the stirrups. While you do want your heel down you do not want your ankle or leg braced. Another cause is rolling the ankle under . . . putting more weight on the outside of the stirrup than the inside. Try angling the stirrup so the outside of the stirrup iron is closer to the toe and the inside of the stirrup iron is closer to the ball of your foot. The double jointed stirrups also tend to be helpful for people with back knee and ankle problems, because they offer some give and shock absorption. 

Jointed stirrups


----------

